# Not a lot of people know this



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But, if you’re over 18, you’ve lived through two years whose dates are palindromes: 1991 and 2002. That’s a rare privilege. Since 1001, the normal gap between palindromic years has been 110 years (e.g., 1661-1771). The 11-year gap 1991-2002 has been the only exception, and we’ll wait a millennium for the next such gap, 2992-3003. Until then we’re back to 110-year intervals, and most people will see only one palindrome in a lifetime.

OK, I'll go with that, but the same web site says...

The date 19/11/1999 contained only odd digits. Less than three months later, 2/2/2000 contained only even.

That’s a rare coincidence. It had been 1111 years since the last all-even date … and it’ll be 1111 more before the next all-odd one.

Surely 11/11/1991 and loads more were all odd number dates too
also 02/06/2000 was all even and loads more.


Or am I missing something.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

1/4/2011 had both odd AND even in it Kev. BTW 1961 was the last year that you could read upside down (if you wanted to) :wink: 

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Depends upon whether you use the logical UK system of dates (dd/mm/yyyy) or the totally confusing USA system.

Which is so confusing that I cannot remember what it is!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Depends upon whether you use the logical UK system of dates (dd/mm/yyyy) or the totally confusing USA system.
> 
> Which is so confusing that I cannot remember what it is!!


It's not the order so uk or usa are the same


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am too tied up and tired after my tie tying post to dispute that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> I am too tied up and tired after my tie tying post to dispute that.


don't mention "TYRES"


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, are tyres the new gassing?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all those sizes, it's so confusing, then you have to get into pressures, it's all too much...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

This year we're going to experience four unusual dates. 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 and that's not all...
Take the last two digits of the year in which you were born -
now add the age you will be this year, and the result will be 111 for everyone!
For example -Harry was born in 1957 and 57 + 54 = 111 good eh!
This is the year of Money!!!
This year October will have 5 Sundays, 5 Mondays and 5 Saturdays.
This happens only every 823 years.

Dick


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*not a lot of people know this*

adding the last 2 digets of D O B and your age this year only comes to 111 if you were born before the year 2000
GEOMAR


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Born 2005 age this year 6. Now add 05 = 11 
Born 2008 age this year 3. Now add 08 = 11

You are right it’s going to be 11 for the next 90 years  

Dick


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I can remember 12:34:56 7/8/90


----------

